

The selling of the Krays: how two mediocre criminals created their own legend - pepys
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/03/the-selling-of-the-krays-how-two-mediocre-criminals-created-their-own-legendlegends

======
tomphoolery
I wonder if this Monty Python skit was inspired by their story...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jmnspyj-
eY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jmnspyj-eY)

